# Profee coding



## ashleysellers2011@hotmail.com (Jul 5, 2017)

When coding these kinds of charts for physicians in clinical settings, do we just code an e/m if a procedure was done?


----------



## ntreber (Jul 6, 2017)

It would depend on what was being done. Example Cryo surgery to remove a lesion you would code the procedure. E/M code would be included in the procedure code unless there was something else evaluated and managed by the provider creating a separately identifiable service.


----------

